# Swarm Trap w/Swarm Commander Success - 18 May 15



## fatboy95 (Feb 20, 2015)

I had a thread going but wanted to start a new one.. I am sooooo excited.. I have tested Swarm Commander in my Swarm Trap with empty frames and scored bees over the weekend.. even in the down pour of rain they have moved into the Swarm Trap.. 

Thanks goes out to Swarm Commander for being so kind to take the time to give advice on how to set up my swarm trap.. this is my first year with bee's and never tried trapping them before so.. all in all.. I would recommend it...


Man I felt like jumping up and down with excitement when I saw em coming and going.. but I kept calm.. you should see me after scoring a turkey during turkey season.. lol


oh I said the wrong day on the video.. it was today.

https://youtu.be/HOrYsVS0PL8


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Very cool. Some days I think trapping is better than bee keeping itself!

I use Bee-Scent, and some lures from Great Lakes IPM. I'm experimenting with Dr. Chip Taylor's own mix from Monarch Watch at University of Kansas in Lawrence, KS. I'm very curious regarding Swarm Commander, and may have to give it a try.

Grant
Jackson, MO https://www.createspace.com/4106626


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

That is so cool! Thank so much for the video, it's great that it's a Jester's EZ Nuc, One of my swarm traps is a EZ nuc. I was worried it may not work, but figured, what the heck, I'd try it anyway.


----------



## fatboy95 (Feb 20, 2015)

Good luck with your Swarm Trap.. I'm totally hooked on catching them now.. took me almost a month and moving it from one spot to another about 100 yards between the two before it worked.. so don't give up.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

fatboy95 said:


> I had a thread going but wanted to start a new one.. I am sooooo excited.. I have tested Swarm Commander in my Swarm Trap with empty frames and scored bees over the weekend.. even in the down pour of rain they have moved into the Swarm Trap..
> 
> Thanks goes out to Swarm Commander for being so kind to take the time to give advice on how to set up my swarm trap.. this is my first year with bee's and never tried trapping them before so.. all in all.. I would recommend it...
> 
> ...


Just can't be any happier for you! We were all pulling for you! Good job and thanks for taking the time to document your struggle and finally the catch!


----------



## fatboy95 (Feb 20, 2015)

I just went out and checked them today.. they seem really happy moving in and out.. they are carrying some pollen in.. so that's a really good sign.

https://youtu.be/-Saim03ldss


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

fatboy95 said:


> I just went out and checked them today.. they seem really happy moving in and out.. they are carrying some pollen in.. so that's a really good sign.
> 
> https://youtu.be/-Saim03ldss


Make sure to get us some video and photos when you have a chance and have donned your waders. I'll be interested to see how they are doing.


----------



## fatboy95 (Feb 20, 2015)

rsderrick said:


> Make sure to get us some video and photos when you have a chance and have donned your waders. I'll be interested to see how they are doing.


I will do the best I can.. I like documenting it with video..that way I can see how I did something and either do it again if I liked it or not do it again if it messed everything up..lol.

I took a look at them yesterday making a very short video.. don't plan on posting it since it looks just like the last one.. but they are doing great.. although the weather is very wet again today.. Only thing I can figure is they sealed up the top air holes in the box to keep dry. 

At this point I am not sure when to take them down.. I can't open the top since I used a tie down strap to attach the box to a tree.. see I videoed this and learned I don't wanna do it that way again lol.. If i could get in it without issue I probably would add two more frames with foundation and leave them where they are for a while.. they have access to plenty of resources right now. But here are a couple of different ideas running through my head. In the end they will go into a 8 Frame Deep hive.

1. Leave in box hanging in the tree as is for two weeks. Not sure cause I heard bee's build up fast when they swarm
2. Build a stand to put below where they are and put them on that in current box adding two more frames to fill out the NUC box.
3. Build a stand to put below where they are and put them in 8 frame deep with five new frames.
4. Leave in the box and take them home.

So many choices.. which way..


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

fatboy95 said:


> I will do the best I can.. I like documenting it with video..that way I can see how I did something and either do it again if I liked it or not do it again if it messed everything up..lol.
> 
> I took a look at them yesterday making a very short video.. don't plan on posting it since it looks just like the last one.. but they are doing great.. although the weather is very wet again today.. Only thing I can figure is they sealed up the top air holes in the box to keep dry.
> 
> ...


----------

